# Law vs Whitebeard.



## ramealdabest (Dec 31, 2012)

Scenario 1: Whitebeard is missing half his head and no bisento.
Scenario 2: Whitebeard after getting stabbed by squardo, lava punch, half his head missing and as an extra, is missing an arm. (With bisento)
Scenario 3: Whitebeard with both arms, legs and torso missing (i.e just his head). With bisento.

Restrictions: Whitebeard DF.

Knowledge: Law knows everything about Whitebeard but Whitebeard knows nothing bout Law (except that he's a little brat).

SOM: Law is his usual calm and collective self and Whitebeard is bloodlusted.

Location: Somewhere isolated, plain lands with no infrastructure of any sort.

Distance: 20 metres for the first two scenarios, 2m for the last.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Dec 31, 2012)

Since that's the purpose of this thread, yeah Law wins. Scenario 3 against Whitebeard's head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SsjAzn (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitebeard rapes except for the last one.


----------



## Extravlad (Jan 1, 2013)

WB stomps.

Law shits on his pants when he see WB head.

And WB have CoC his head can defeat Law

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitebeard stomps the first two scenarios no difficulty, and kills Law with his beard low diff in the last scenario.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 1, 2013)

Law stomps in all scenarios.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2013)

The beard solos.


----------



## wstickman (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitebeard in scenarios 1 and 2. If Whitebeard's CoC can knock out Law, he wins, if not, Law does


----------



## Heretic (Jan 1, 2013)

Seeing as you went as far as to restrict WB's DF and made him dying with rapidly weakening condition and Law has full knowledge of this, he'll probably win. He just needs to room around a lot and dodge while WB tries to close the distance. Then take potshots from far away, and eventually WB will collapse or fall to a sword strike or so.

Scenario 1: Whitebeard is missing half his head and no bisento.
This is the hardest battle and will take the most effort. WB can still probably last a long time without part of his head, but without his bisento or quakes, he won't be able to effectively catch and take out Law when he's teleporting all over his room, which can apparently span the size of an island. Law high diff.

Scenario 2: Whitebeard after getting stabbed by squardo, lava punch, half his head missing and as an extra, is missing an arm. (With bisento)
Same as first, but less difficulty since WB is dying faster. Law mid diff.

Scenario 3: Whitebeard with both arms, legs and torso missing (i.e just his head). With bisento.
Law stomps WB's head.


----------



## RF (Jan 1, 2013)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TrainerRed (Jan 1, 2013)

LMAO@ scenario 3. So is Whitebeard holding the bisento in his mouth? Haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## corsair (Jan 1, 2013)

WB punches with one hand in the first scenarios.
Law shits himself to death after getting attacked by a bleeding, talking Whitebeard zombiehead carrying a bisento.


----------



## HxH d Best Ever (Jan 1, 2013)

WB rapes Lawl in all scenarios.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 1, 2013)

The only time Law can win is in 3rd scenario and only if he won't be knocked out by White Beards haoshoku haki.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

Law getting knocked by Haki? Fucking Shanks can't do that..... are you guys serious?
Law is by far the most impressive character post skip, and he's getting knocked by king's haki? you guys are hilarious....


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Rayleigh used it against him pre-TS and it failed to knock him out. I doubt he'd get KO'd by it post-TS.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

There is a reason why WB did not use it in Marine Ford, he's too fucking old to do it, Rayleigh said he can't use it again on the marines outside the auction house.

I really doubt that WB can spam it as he pleases and even if he can, he has 0% chance in knocking Law using king's Haki


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> There is a reason why WB did not use it in Marine Ford, he's too fucking old to do it, Rayleigh said he can't use it again on the marines outside the auction house.
> 
> I really doubt that WB can spam it as he pleases and even if he can, he has 0% chance in knocking Law using king's Haki



Wasn't WB about to use it but he suddenly got a heart attack? Or was that filler? 

Btw I'm referring to part where Luffy uses his at Marineford.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

^ not sure, can't remember, if you could post a video, that would help..


----------



## ramealdabest (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitebeard says "you think I can't stop you" then has a heart attack. Using Coc seems like the most logical thing he would've done in that instant. He couldn't use his DF as it'd kill Ace too.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

ramealdabest said:


> Whitebeard says "you think I can't stop you" then has a heart attack. Using Coc seems like the most logical thing he would've done in that instant. He couldn't use his DF as it'd kill Ace too.



Naaah, I don't think he was going to use King's Haki, he was like, you think I can't stop you, and he was walking, it was more like I'll go there and kick your ass and save him cuz I'm whitebeard..

didn't feel like he was about to use King's Haki, he wouldn't need to walk to do that.

but hey, you might be right, who knows..


----------



## TheGrizzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Wtf is scenario 3 ? Anyway, Whitebeard wins in the other 2 scenarios.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 1, 2013)

Whitebeard, all scenarios.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 1, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> There is a reason why WB did not use it in Marine Ford, he's too fucking old to do it, Rayleigh said he can't use it again on the marines outside the auction house.
> 
> I really doubt that WB can spam it as he pleases and even if he can, he has 0% chance in knocking Law using king's Haki



A. Age has never been shown to matter in the case of Color of the Conqueror. 

B. Rayleigh never said he couldn't do it. He said he *wouldn't* do it because he was trying to stay hidden. Being the First Mate of the Pirate King kind of makes you infamous and he was long done with the pirate lifestyle.


----------



## Lawliet (Jan 1, 2013)

^ oh, in the anime he said " I can't use the ability I just used " or something within those lines.

So I guess the manga said I wouldn't ? then that makes sense..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

